# zombie process in top

## urbanomad

top claims that I have a zombie process. How can I figure out which process this is?

----------

## desultory

```
ps ax | grep Z
```

----------

## urbanomad

```
 6180 ?        Z      0:00 [netstat] <defunct>
```

do you think this means someone has found an exploit in netstat, or is my netstat just screwed up?

----------

## pholthau

a zombie is just a dead process which parent did not notice its dead. nothing to worry about...

----------

## desultory

 *urbanomad wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>  6180 ?        Z      0:00 [netstat] <defunct>
> ```
> ...

 

I think it probably means that one of the users of that system was running Mozilla or Firefox or a Netscape browser. It is as pholthau posted, nothing to worry about.

----------

